# Arran etc, pt 1



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jun 2014)

*Another trip up to Arran ... and more*

An open invitation to join some of the Scottish tribe on Cycle Chat on a circuit of Arran proved irresistible for me and the Cube. 

My pal Bernie's been a bit confined to barracks following a nasty op on his foot, so I asked if he wanted to join me, not for the Arran ride (bit too much for him in recuperation) but for the odd bimble around afterwards.

So, we loaded up the van and were off up the motoryway to Scotland.

The Saturday of THE RIDE dawned dismal and grey. 10 minutes before the start it began to rain. It stopped ... an hour after we'd finished! 56 miles in pi**ing rain! So ... sorry, but no photos of the ride. Great fun though, in great company.





Next day, with me nursing a sore knee, an' Bernie borrowing my trekking poles, we managed a couple of short, touristy wanders. 













Then, next day, I egged Bernie on, to throw a leg over his hybrid and he valiantly managed 15 miles. Not bad with a dodgy foot. Still no cycly pics though. Sorry ... I was too busy peddlin' ... with a sore knee. And I didn't like to ask Bernie ... with 'is sore foot. Wot a pair.

























We caught the little ferry from Lochranza over to Kintyre. Please ... don't mention bl**dy Paul McCartney!










We set off up to Lochgilphead and a tour along the Crinan Canal.


----------



## galaxy (11 Jul 2014)

Looks really nice, again some excellent pics.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (11 Jul 2014)

galaxy said:


> Looks really nice, again some excellent pics.


thanks


----------

